# المنتديات الخاصة > القصة والشعر >  إلى محبي اللغة العربية "اسلوب الشرط "

## لارين

اسلوب الشرط 
تعريف أسلوب الشرط : هو أسلوب يتم الربط فيه بين جملتين بأداة تسمى أداة الشرط بحيث لاتتم الجملة الثانية ( جواب الشرط ) إلا إذا حدثت الجملة الأولى .
يتكون أسلوب الشرط من ثلاثة أجزاء وهم :ـ
أداة الشرط ـ فعل الشرط ـ جواب الشرط

أدوات الشرط ومعانيها
إن ما متى من مهما أين ـ أينما
أداة شرط تجزم فعلين أداة شرط لغير العاقل أداة شرط للزمان أداة شرط للعاقل أداة شرط لغير العاقل أداة شرط للمكان

الأمثلة وتحليلها :ـ
1ـ إن تذاكر دروسك تنجح
أداة الشرط (إن) فعل الشرط (تذاكر ) إعرابه [ فعل مضارع مجزوم وعلامة جزمه السكون ] (تنجح ) إعرابه [ فعل مضارع مجزوم وعلامة جزمه السكون ]
2ـ من يزرع خيرا يحصد خيرا
أداة الشرط ( من ) فعل الشرط ( يزرع ) إعرابه [ فعل مضارع مجزوم وعلامة جزمه السكون ] جواب الشرط ( يحصد ) إعرابه [ فعل مضارع مجزوم وعلامة جزمه السكون ]
3ـ ماتفعل من خير تجد ثوابه عند الله .
أداة الشرط (ما) فعل الشرط ( تفعل ) إعرابه : [فعل مضارع مجزوم وعلامة جزمه السكون] جواب الشرط ( تجد ) [فعل مضارع مجزوم وعلامة جزمه السكون]
4ـ متى تسع في الخير يحببك الله
أداة الشرط ( متى ) فعل الشرط ( تسع ) إعرابه [ فعل مضارع مجزوم وعلامة جزمه السكون ] جواب الشرط ( يحببك ) إعرابه [ فعل مضارع مجزوم وعلامة جزمه حذف حرف العلة ]
5ـ إن تتق الله يجعل لك مخرجا
أداة الشرط (أن) فعل الشرط ( تتق) إعرابه [ فعل مضارع مجزوم وعلامة جزمه السكون ] جواب الشرط ( يجعل ) إعرابه [ فعل مضارع مجزوم وعلامة جزمه السكون .
6ـ أينما تكونوا يدرككم الموت
أداة الشرط ( أينما ) فعل الشرط ( تكونوا ) إعرابه [ فعل مضارع مجزوم وعلامة جزمه حذف النون ]
ملحوظة هامة :
[ 1] الفعل الصحيح الآخر علامة جزمه السكون مثل ( تفعل )
[2] الفعل المعتل الآخر : علامة جزمه حذف حرف العلة مثل ( تتق)
[3] الأفعال الخمسة : علامة جزمها حذف النون مثل ( تكونوا )

اعداد الاستاذ محمد الزينى

----------


## رحيمة

*تـوآجدك الرائــع ونــظره منك لموآضيعي هو الأبداع بــنفسه ..*

----------

